# Buffalo suckers



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Been watching a ton of Pete mania videos from the guys in Minnesota he's got his boat set up where each guy has 2 rods trolled with buffalo suckers on there boat (6 total between 3 guys) then they fish an artificial to get the Muskie to chase, pretty sweet stuff. 

My question is how do I get a hold of buffalo suckers, we all know it's a esox favorite food comparable to craw dads for bass 


Thanks


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Redoctober said:


> Been watching a ton of Pete mania videos from the guys in Minnesota he's got his boat set up where each guy has 2 rods trolled with buffalo suckers on there boat (6 total between 3 guys) then they fish an artificial to get the Muskie to chase, pretty sweet stuff.
> 
> My question is how do I get a hold of buffalo suckers, we all know it's a esox favorite food comparable to craw dads for bass
> 
> ...


I think you'll have a really hard time finding live bait for musky here. Probably an even harder time keep them as "live" bait. You could probably pull it off in the very late fall/ early winter


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

For suckers i would recommend a cast nest thrown into small creeks and stream. Concentrate on the deeper areas and riffles for suckers. They are not the easiest to keep alive so have a large container with a good aerator for them. Good luck


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

My favorite way to catch them is with an ultralight set up. You really don't need anything fancy, but I use a G-Loomis GL2 (my panfish set up) with a 2 lb Berkley Vanish leader and a size 14 wide gap hook. 2 lb diameter braid is almost a must since you will be casting tiny pieces of worm.

Focus on small streams or headwaters of smallish rivers/tributaries. Often times you can sight fish them once you learn a few of their hangouts.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Is he actually using buffalo or is he using other suckers such as white , redhorse, black ...etc? I've always heard of people using suckers for muskie and pike but never buffalo.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

According to Elmer Heyob our muskies feed primarily on shad.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree with Carpn & tomb ..
I target Buffalo & Carp for a good bit of my fishing time & seldom catch them small enough to use as Predator bait. Redhorse,Hog & White Suckers seem to be of the right size for conventional tackle.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Redoctober said:


> Been watching a ton of Pete mania videos from the guys in Minnesota he's got his boat set up where each guy has 2 rods trolled with buffalo suckers on there boat (6 total between 3 guys) then they fish an artificial to get the Muskie to chase, pretty sweet stuff.
> 
> My question is how do I get a hold of buffalo suckers, we all know it's a esox favorite food comparable to craw dads for bass
> 
> ...


----------

